# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Курсы 1С

## lara_vet

помогу подобрать курсы по 1С: http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/training/uc1/default.jsp
Для бухгалтеров, для программистов, курсы для подготовки к экзаменам Специалист, специалист-Консультант

----------


## Pushast

Подпольный трольщик?

----------


## MegaMaster

Я не думаю, что трольщик, просто человек хотел поделиться полезной информацией… Я, с вашего позволения, предложу аналогию: воспользовался услугами компании Фидес (не буду писать саму ссылку на сайт, я как раз не трольщики не рекламщик, кому надо, тот найдет). Видел, в соседней теме народ спрашивал, где и как, хотел посоветовать, но не могу что-то ее найти, пишу здесь, вдруг кому и пригодится.
П.С. советую только по личному опыту – все проверено!

----------


## Pushast

Было б понятно, что поделиться информацией хотел. Но не в 5-7 темах же? 
Ну и, собственно, на форуме, где ищется "определенное решение" 1с, вряд ли нужны офиц.курсы 1с. Ну..вы понимаете о чем я :)
Наверное, реклама курсов 1с - это немного не в той теме.
Спасибо:)

----------


## chel

Не стал создавать новой темы

Ищу "напарника" для курса 1С: Конвертация Данных. Е.Гилева и Ф.Насипова. 
http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...onv-finalists/
http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...onvdata-start/

Продажи начинаются завтра. Прошел предварительную регистрацию, будет небольшая скидка и расширенный доступ в мастер группу.
Затраты пополам.

Также есть 20% скидка на курс 1С Программист Быстрый старт
http://www.spec8.ru/1c-prog-fast-start

Подробности в личку.

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Отписался на почту, на всякий случай продублирую здесь:

Чем отличается "Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт" от "Ускорение и оптимизация 2016"?
"Ускорение и оптимизация 2016" - это курс Бурмистрова с сайта Курсы-по-1с.ру, а "Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт" - это что?

+ Сориентируйте по стоимости:

1. "Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт" (если он отличается от "Ускорение и оптимизация 2016")
YЦ-1:
2. "Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)"
3. "Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)"
4. "Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие"

Почта myhelp1c сабака яндекс точка ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ответил на почту.

----------


## atk6013

Есть ли у кого методички к курсам Специалиста по комплексной программе. Сами курсы на торренте лежат, но методичек нет, только практикумы в виде фото плохого качества

----------

